# Peeing and Pooping on new rug. Please Help Guys!



## Dannyc211 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bailey was completely potty trained and she never had any problems once she was trained. She has a doggie door that allows her to go out and do her business when she needed and everything was perfect for months. However, i then needed to get a rug under the pool table because there is a big worry about what it is doing to the hardwood floor underneath. This is when the problem began. Bailey decided that she would never go outside to use the bathroom again. I have dedicated an entire weekend to watching her and as soon as i catch her i grab her and take her outside as fast as I can so she can continue outside and I can give her praise and throw a party even but she wont go. After doing this for 3 months I do not know what to do any more and am about to crack and fall to the floor giving up. She has become so used to me trying to retrain her the way she was trained before with a Professional dog trainer that she has come up with a completely new technique that is scarring me. What she does is make sure to never go to the bathroom if I am home! She will hold everything in until i go to sleep or step out for work and then she lets loose all over the rug. it got to a point were I had to put fences around all the rugs in my home to prevent her from going potty on them. But now my house looks like a mini prison with gates everywhere! I called my dog trainer that I used when she was a puppy and she told me that I needed to either completely block her from going into that room or just get rid of the rug. Now here are the two problems with that :Cry:1. I cant keep her from that room because that's the only room that leads to the back where she is supposed to go potty. And second of course i need the rug there because of the damage being caused to the floor. :Cry: I really need help guys I just don't know what to do anymore. I don't even know how much money Ive spent on carpet cleaner/odor remover because of this. Please help me out guys. How do i get her to start going outside again and allow me to have my home back and not look like a mini prison where people cant even walk through.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Bailey sounds like an excellent candidate for crate training. I think that there is a stick at the top of this forum.


----------



## Dannyc211 (Jan 26, 2011)

She is crate trained and it just adds to the problem. She wont go to the bathroom when I am home watching her! She just holds it in, so when shes in the crate and I am gone she wont go to the bathroom and when I am home and she is out of the crate she wont go to the bathroom! She waits until I fall asleep and she is with someone else before they put her in the crate or when I am not home and she is with someone who is. And all she does now is go to the bathrrom next to the gate surrounding the rug!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Your not crate training quite right. Say she is in the crate at night, and you let her out to take her out to go potty. Go STRAIT outside with her, carry her if she is small enough. Stay out with her a while, if she doesn't go, back in the house and into the crate. Don't give her any opportunity to sneak off and potty in the house. Let her stay in the crate another hour, then same thing, take her out and wait with her a while. If she doesn't go, back to the crate. She should not get ANY free time out of the crate until she has gone potty outside. Eventually she will have to go badly enough that she WILL go while she is outside. When she does, praise her like crazy! Give her yummy treats (hot dogs, cheese.. something delicious!) and then let her in the house for some free time. Should she have an accident on the rug during her free time, back into the crate she goes. She will "get it" eventually, it just takes a little work .


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree. At this point, she should have no free time in the house. None. At least until you get this under control. 
Crate her during the day, if you work. When you are home, keep her directly in your sight. The best and easiest way is to tether her to you with a leash. That way, she is always in your sight, and never far from you.


----------



## carpeter (23 d ago)

Dannyc211 said:


> Bailey was completely potty trained and she never had any problems once she was trained. She has a doggie door that allows her to go out and do her business when she needed and everything was perfect for months. However, i then needed to get a rug under the pool table because there is a big worry about what it is doing to the hardwood floor underneath. This is when the problem began. Bailey decided that she would never go outside to use the bathroom again. I have dedicated an entire weekend to watching her and as soon as i catch her i grab her and take her outside as fast as I can so she can continue outside and I can give her praise and throw a party even but she wont go. After doing this for 3 months I do not know what to do any more and am about to crack and fall to the floor giving up. She has become so used to me trying to retrain her the way she was trained before with a Professional dog trainer that she has come up with a completely new technique that is scarring me. What she does is make sure to never go to the bathroom if I am home! She will hold everything in until i go to sleep or step out for work and then she lets loose all over the rug. it got to a point were I had to put fences around all the rugs in my home to prevent her from going potty on them. But now my house looks like a mini prison with gates everywhere! I called my dog trainer that I used when she was a puppy and she told me that I needed to either completely block her from going into that room or just get rid of the rug. Now here are the two problems with that :Cry:1. I cant keep her from that room because that's the only room that leads to the back where she is supposed to go potty. And second of course i need the rug there because of the damage being caused to the floor. :Cry: I really need help guys I just don't know what to do anymore. I don't even know how much money Ive spent on carpet cleaner/odor remover because of this. Please help me out guys. How do i get her to start going outside again and allow me to have my home back and not look like a mini prison where people cant even walk through.





doxiemommy said:


> I agree. At this point, she should have no free time in the house. None. At least until you get this under control.
> Crate her during the day, if you work. When you are home, keep her directly in your sight. The best and easiest way is to tether her to you with a leash. That way, she is always in your sight, and never far from you.


I can confirm this is what we did with our little one and it worked to fix the issue!


----------

